
FriendFeed by Email - Posterous competitor? - joepestro
http://friendfeed.com/share/mail
======
kineticac
Micro blogging by email would compete with posterous for sure, while blogging
by email for the soul purpose of being on a blog would still be intact,
especially if you're already pulling in posterous feeds into friendfeed.

I think it gives people who aren't exactly looking for a blog setup for a
place to send their items. I feel bad sometimes doing a one liner email to
posterous where it dilutes the blog's other content with small posts. Putting
small micro posts to friendfeed would be much better in those situations.

------
khangtoh
Wordpress also launched that recently, so Posterous better be prepared for
more competitions.

------
joepestro
I love the simplicity of posterous and how they handle pictures + video.

They can also autopost to other services. But, so can friendfeed. And
friendfeed has features on top of that like rooms, a realtime feed, and
support for tons of services.

